
Computer Crash Wipes Out Records for 100,000 Air Force Investigations - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/06/computer-crash-wipes-out-years-air-force-investigation-records/129049/
======
rxm
And there are no backups? Since 2004?

~~~
poelzi
backup was on the todo list for next week

------
orbitingpluto
"Accident"

Nudge, nudge, wink, wink.

~~~
ManlyBread
Pure coincidence.

